# My P0133 experience



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Well just got the call from the dealer they told that the o2 sensor is bad and it is on order and will be in tomorrow. I asked them how they determined how it is bad and they said the sensor failed a test. 

We will see how this turns out i STILL think its due to dexos 1 being used (both times i asked for the oil bottles to be left in the trunk and ignored) i have a sample going out to blackstone so i will ease my mind then.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had a number of O2 sensors fail in the CDTs. I think the culprit is more likely a bad batch of sensors from the supplier.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i hope so its just strange that IMMEDIATELY after they changed the oil my mileage dropped and the second time i got the check engine light the next day.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I had mine replaced last month. No problems since.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I woudl think that Dexos1 would not necessarily cause an immediate problem, but I suppose it could. It would have the wrong "stuff" in it, but only the oil that gets past the rings would cause problems downstream.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Feel free to follow up with us when your Cruze is back in your hands, mr overkill. We'd love to hear your feedback. If further assistance is needed we're here to help. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Got the car back with a new o2 sensor. I also filled it up so I will see if I got my mileage back that I have been losing. I couldn't see the new sensor but it's poring outside so I'll look tomorrow. I'll update in a few days and will also be sending my oil sample out thursday


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

mpg dropped from 40 to 29 and started climbing back up this morning on the way to work used the eco screen "trick" and it seems like it was doing a regen so from here on in on this tank should be clear mpgs


----------

